# the wall!



## gavroche (28 Mar 2012)

I met the mother of all hills today!  I went for a 13 miles ride on a new route and came across this hill!! I cringed when I set eyes on it but proceeded to tackle it. It was a sheer wall twisting and turning. I must admit it beat me and had to walk it. A car came along and he had to do it in first gear. This is one hill I will definitively never attempt again. I know my limits and this is way beyond my ability.
I was using 30-13 and even standing on the pedals i hardly moved.


----------



## YahudaMoon (29 Mar 2012)

Where is this wall ? Or you bonked ?

It sounds like the Chimney in the North Yorkshire Moors of what I still want to tackle


----------



## gavroche (29 Mar 2012)

it is a place called Bryn Pydew, overlooking LLandudno Junction, a killer for cyclists, believe me!


----------



## YahudaMoon (29 Mar 2012)

Ive climbed it  I think on the way out from Conway towards Anglesey and did it again on the way back. The scenery was amazing

Its not that bad, if its the same one ?. I did Manchester Holyhead and back to Manchester, a 400km audax in just under 24 hours on my own 2 year back

Link
*Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch*​​400km cycling event starting from Poynton near Stockport..​​That rare type of event; a four hundred in Wales without AAA points. This is a fairly easy ride from Poynton to Holyhead and back. See tinyurl.com/Llanfair400 for details and for ONLINE ENTRY. See tinyurl.com/Llanfair400 for route sheet​ 

http://www.aukweb.net/perms/detail/MW19/


----------



## gavroche (29 Mar 2012)

no, that's not the one. Bryn Pydew is before you get to Conwy and completely out of the way. You can't get to it just by following the main road. I think you mean Sychnant Pass which is very steep from Penmaenmawr towards Conwy and fantastic scenery.


----------



## YahudaMoon (29 Mar 2012)

Yeah. It was Sychnant Pass. Just checked google

I thinking of doing it again this year again on my own though in two days rather than one over two 10 - 12 hour periods ?

Its a excellent event. Its also available as a calender event


----------

